# Welche Schuhgröße bei Shimano Radschuhen



## _cube_ (8. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
nach langer Bike-Abstinenz und vielen anderen Sportarten hat es mich gepackt und ich möchte in diesem Jahr endlich wieder mehr biken.

Neben dem Mountainbike soll auch das Rennrad wieder eingefahren werden. Nun möchte ich mir spezielle Shimano Radschuhe im europäischen Ausland bestellen. Nachdem ein Freund mal meinte, dass Shimano Schuhe etwas kleiner ausfallen hier mal meine Frage in die Runde. 

Habe bei meinem Fuß eine Fußlänge von 27,2 cm ausgemessen. Hab normalerweise Schuhgröße 42 / 43. Diese Schuhgrößentabelle hier zeigt mir nach der Umrechnung auch Schuhgröße 43 an: 
https://schuhgroessentabelle.de/schuhgroessen-in-cm-und-fusslaenge-in-schuhgroesse-umrechnen/

Reicht nun also bei den Shimano Schuhen eine 43 aus oder doch eher lieber eine Nummer größer und Schuhgröße 44 ordern? 

Hat hier wer von euch Erfahrungen mit Schuhen von Shimano?

Besten Dank im Voraus und Gruß


----------



## Frodijak (8. April 2017)

Ich habe zwar keine genaue Bezeichnung im Kopf aber ich fahre sowohl einen Halbschuh, wie einen hohen Winterschuh von Shimano mit SPD.

Ich habe normal die 43 max. 44 und fahre beide Schuhe in Größe 46!

Die fallen also wirklich deutlich kleiner aus!

Edit:
Sind folgende Modelle:
SH-31XC & SH-MW81
Empfehle also min eine Nr. größer zu bestellen. Eher zwei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _cube_ (8. April 2017)

Danke! Okay, bis zu drei Schuhgrößen mehr ist schon heftig. Ich glaub ich werd nich drumherum kommen und mir zwei Paare bestellen und dann eins davon kostenpflichtig retournieren.


----------



## Frodijak (8. April 2017)

Shimano Schuhe gibt es doch in jedem Kaufhaus, welches Radartikel führt!


----------



## ilten (14. April 2017)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Shimano Schuhe gibt es doch in jedem Kaufhaus, welches Radartikel führt!


Genau das. Geh doch mal vor die Tür und probier die Schuhe an. Wenn Du wirklich mal MTB fahren willst, musst Du das Haus ja auch verlassen.
Trau Dich!


----------



## nightwolf (14. Mai 2017)

Bissl spaet jetzt aber vll nutzt ja auch mal wer die Suchfunktion 
Ich hab bei Shimano 43 und bei Birkenstock 270 (entspricht 42).
Die alte Regel 'Sportschuhe (auf dem Papier) eine Nummer groesser als normale (weil Sportschuhhersteller um eine Nummer versetzt rechnen (*))' trifft bei mir jedenfalls genauestens zu.

(*) Siehe hier https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schuhgröße
unten in der Groessentabelle: UK und US sind zueinander um genau eine Groesse versetzt. Die Legende behauptet, dass irgendwann mal einer die beiden Tabellen verwechselt hat und die Sportschuhbranche seitdem immer um eins versetzt in die traditionelle europaeische Groesse umrechnet. Klingt zwar strange, aber auch wieder nicht so strange, dass es nicht sein koennte, und das wuerde jedenfalls diesen unausrottbaren Versatz um genau eine Groesse erklaeren.

Bei Winterschuhen gibt es noch einen weiteren Effekt: Die helfen nix, wenn sie einem den Fuss abschnueren = zu eng sind. Also dort moeglicherweise zusaetzliche Reserve fuer dicke Socken einkalkulieren.


----------



## Frodijak (15. Mai 2017)

…


----------



## Wolfplayer (16. Mai 2017)

Shimano immer 1 Nummer größer, empfiehlt Shimano auch selbst


----------



## Frodijak (16. Mai 2017)

…


----------



## Blaubarschbub (16. Mai 2017)

Hat bei mir nicht geklappt, es mussten schon zwei Nummern sein. Normal 46 - bestellt 47 - umgetauscht in 48. Ist der SH-XC51N - MTB Schuh(e)


----------



## Wolfplayer (16. Mai 2017)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Soweit waren wir ja schon


oh Gott und wie lange wollt Ihr hier dann noch schreiben....da hilft halt nur anziehen und probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (16. Mai 2017)

…


----------



## Bench (18. Mai 2017)

Ich hab normal 42,5 (in Nike, fiveten, Lowa Bergschuhe und Meindl Halb-Bergschuhen) und Shimano passt mir in Größe 43.
In Birkenstock und Geox dagegen ists Größe 41.
Schuhe immer vor Kauf anprobieren, oder beim bestellen auf die Rücksendeoptionen achten.


----------



## Marlak (8. Juni 2017)

Ich habe Schuhgröße 42,5-43 ... und bin bei diesem Shimano bei 44 Glücklich geworden.
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/510OixmozcL._SX355_.jpg


----------



## platt_ziege (4. Juli 2017)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> Hat bei mir nicht geklappt, es mussten schon zwei Nummern sein. Normal 46 - bestellt 47 - umgetauscht in 48. Ist der SH-XC51N - MTB Schuh(e)


muss mich hier jetzt auch nochmal ein klinken:
hoffe du bist nike träger?! trägst du dort auch 12/46?
wollte mir nämlich ein einzelstück auch die shxc51 in 47 bestellen.
denn, ich hatte mir northwave in 47 gekauft, die waren aber natürlich zu gross (innesohlenlänge etwas über 30cm.
bei meinen urlaten diadora, wo ich nirgends erkennen kann um welche grösse es sich handelt, passen sie mit einer innensohlenlänge von 29,3cm perfekt. allerdings haben diese eine recht abgeschrägte ferse, im gegensatz zu den northwave.

deshalb verunsichert mich deine angabe genau bei diesem modell das selbst 47 zu klein war.
meine füsse sind allerdings sehr schmal und flach...

zum glück nervt das alles wieder nicht!
man müsste mal sowas wie ne norm einführen und es dann vielleicht schuhgrösse oder so nennen.....

dank dir vielmals!!!


----------



## Blaubarschbub (4. Juli 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> muss mich hier jetzt auch nochmal ein klinken:
> hoffe du bist nike träger?!



Nein, und weder BH noch Bart 

Meine Haxn bezeichne ich auch als ganz normal, je nach Straßenschuh zwischen 45 - 46. Nur bei Shimano gehen die alten XC50 gerade noch im Sommer in 46, der XC51 erst ab 47


----------

